# Freud 2.25 HP router combo Opinions



## cal1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi,

Just received offer from two vendors selling the above Freud unit with fixed base and plunge base for $129 to $139. One even adds a "Free" router table base plate (Al, 1/4 inch, 9" x12"). 
I have read a few on line comments about the above unit. Some comments were very good about the fixed base; some were not so good about the plunge base. I respect the Freud name becaue of its router bits. Since the above smells like a massive sell off I am wondering what problems exist.

I am also thinking of the long term and the long term commitment I would have to this tool system. I admit to what I think is a somewhat healthy wariness of products that potentially require a significant number of products to utilize them to their full potential. I am thinking of things like router guide/template collars, base plate inserts, router guide fences, etc. If these accessories are unique in dimensions or threads per inch (odd ball ?) to the point they are only available from a single vendor then prices can run higher and even availability may disappear.

DOES ANYONE HAVE AN OPINION ABOUT THIS PACKAGE?

I currently have a pair of solid but old fix based under 2HP Craftsman Routers. I had planned to Add/upgrade with one or two Porter Cable or Bosch Routers. I am in the process of building a router table. 

thanks in advance,

Cal


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

I email Freud about this router package and asked about there warranty, this is what they said.

"I am not sure what problems you are referring to. Most of the problems are typically due to not understanding how the tool works. I can tell you as with all tools there has been small changes made to it over its life to improve it. It is warrantied for 5 years against defects in material and workmanship (I attached a copy) and this does include the bases."


----------



## cal1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dave,
Thanks for checking via e-mail on this router. Energized by your effort, I hunted down a Freud sales number. 
I was told that they are indeed phasing out of the 2 1/4 HP market. They will provide accesories, parts, and service for the next five years. Apparently they will continue to market the larger 3+ HP unit. At least the sales person I spoke with referred specifically to the 2.25 unit. I was told or lead to believe that the phase out has to do with simple matter of market share. The several posts in this form about this router suggest that the phase out is not exactly something brand new.
Thanks for responding to my question.

Cal


----------



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

Cal67 said:


> Dave,
> I was told that they are indeed phasing out of the 2 1/4 HP market. They will provide accesories, parts, and service for the next five years.
> Cal


That may be why Lowes is selling the 2.25HP Freud Avanti for $100.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=273209-333-FT1702VCEK&lpage=none


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I love this router, the plunge base after using it last night, not so much.

The fixed base, when mounted on the router stand works wonders. The above the table bit changing capabilities save a lot of frustration, which I would have had last night as I was in a hurry to complete a project- and I got to use my new rockler finger jointer bit (the black friday one). 

The new one we got (yes, I ordered a second one) has a slightly different plunge base, can't wait to see exactly how that one handles, its smoother, and feels to handle differently, even more so than the old one when new. I don't know how this one is going to handle with the edge guide. The one that we have has handled ok with the edge guide, but it is my understanding that they may have changed the way this one locks down the edge guide (and if its anything like the craftsman "professional" circular saw we bought, I'll be ticked- that edge guide only locks down on one side!!!)

The baseplate feels awesome, plenty heavy, thick and feels sturdy. I can't wait to see how nice it is. We're already talking about building a new router stand, though we've just bought the last one *sigh*.

Our original one did come from lowes, on sale. I've found several stores that are still selling them at full price (rockler was one of them, woodcraft was another about two weeks ago). I did read the reviews on amazon, mostly negative, and we still decided to keep it, and I'm glad that we did.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Amy the problems on this router occurs on the plunge base after many uses, maybe several months down the line. Also the the height adjustment socket in the base strips out. The reason they are getting rid of them is because of the excessive complaints on the unit. I am sure the motor is fine and probably worth the money for that alone on sale.


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> Amy the problems on this router occurs on the plunge base after many uses, maybe several months down the line. Also the the height adjustment socket in the base strips out. The reason they are getting rid of them is because of the excessive complaints on the unit. I am sure the motor is fine and probably worth the money for that alone on sale.


I figured as much. I won't be too dissapointed when that happens though. The construction of the first is shoddy.... And This one is similar. I'm sure we're going to see problems down the line, and since nothing is standard when it comes to routing it can't be easily replaced with something else. I will however enjoy it while I have it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi folks,

Has anyone on this particular thread contacted CharlesM? He's a member of the forums and does work for Freud. I'm sure he can give you any insight needed.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Cal67 said:


> I respect the Freud name becaue of its router bits. Since the above smells like a massive sell off I am wondering what problems exist.


 I don't own this router, but I would'nt worry about it. If anyone remembers last Christmas, the Freud 3hp routers were showing up everywhere for $129. And there still around.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

nickao65 said:


> The reason they are getting rid of them is because of the excessive complaints on the unit.


Thanks for that info. I'll be sure to pass it along since we are apparently mistaken about why we are clearancing them. We thought it was due to an overly saturated 2-1/4 HP Mutli-Base Router market but your enlightenment will be most helpful.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Cal,

The FT1702VCE router kit is being clearanced because the market is just too clogged right now. The Freud 5 year warranty will be honored and there is a satisfaction guarantee as well so you really have nothing to lose. BTW, internet reviews are almost always anonymously posted and usually of little value. Asking people that you know and trust (like forum members who stay around to back up their views) is a much safer way to get info.


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info Charles.

Dave


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I disagree I never heard a company say we are pulling the unit because there is a problem with it(well rarely). Of course the market share is full but I do not see Craftsman bailing, if anything they are adding. That is a nice way of saying our router is not selling. A typical corporate line.

If the unit was selling it would not be pulled.

Out of 4 people I personally know all 4 had a problem. That is a 100% failure rate, they all come from different states and purchased different places. There are at least 4 different forums right now you can search and find issues with the threads stripping and a wiggling in the collet(after tightening).

I personally believe this is what is causing the low sales. My opinion, I am sticking to it and a company rep or even a company enthusiast is not the first person I go to for info on a product. I go straight to the users. No offense meant Charles.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

nickao65 said:


> ...a company rep or even a company enthusiast is not the first person I go to for info on a product. No offense meant Charles.


No offense taken and none intended on my part.

If only the power tool market were as simple and clear cut as you present it. Anyway, I didn't suggest that anyone come to me for advice but I did recommend that they seek the advice and opinions of people that they know and trust.


----------



## tdubnik (Dec 18, 2008)

I just went ahead and ordered this router today. I know there are some mixed reviews especially regarding the plunge base. I intend to mount this one in a router table and the above table adjustment and bit change are important to me. 

This router from Lowes has a 5 year warranty and a 1 year satisfaction guarantee. Seems like I can't go wrong. If I hate it, I'll just return it. 

Lowes is also offering free UPS ground shipping on orders over $49.

The money I'll save on the router and not having to buy a lift for my router table is substantial.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can't go wrong when anything cost 100.00. Think about it, would you even attempt to make a router motor for 100.00? I have no idea how some of this stuff is made at the full prices they charge let alone the sale prices. The price sweetens up the deal quite nicely.


----------



## john heff (Sep 7, 2008)

Charles M said:


> Cal, The FT1702VCE router kit is being clearanced because the market is just too clogged right now.


Might the FT1702VCE router kit clearance also have something to do with this announcement? - John

http://www.bosch-presse.de/TBWebDB/en-US/PressText.cfm?id=4019


----------



## tdubnik (Dec 18, 2008)

My router came today and it looks pretty good. I haven't actually used it yet but I did spend a little time checking it out. Out of the box, the plunge mechanism seems very smooth, not too stiff and not too loose. The plunge lock is easy to get to and operate. The spindle lock is great. Plunge the router base, press the lever and the spindle is locked and stays locked with no hands. Through the base bit changes should be a breeze.

With the fixed base there is through the base height adjustment, base clamp release and spindle lock which will allow for easy above the table bit changes with one wrench. It also came with a vacuum dust attachment.

Time will tell if this was a good buy, but so far I am pleased with what I see.


----------



## WIHaltom (Oct 24, 2008)

If you were going to choose a combo set to buy today, would you order this set from Lowe's becuase of the extremely low price or the Craftsman 17543 set for 119? Keeping in mind it is for home shop use, no productiuon setups. Just curious as to opinions.


----------



## Burdell (Jan 17, 2009)

Cal,

I have two Freud FT2000E routers (one I bought and one that I inherited). Both failed soon after the warranty expired and after relatively light use.

I was very disappointed with the support I got from Freud. They tried to blame me for misusing the routers (not true), and they wanted an arm and a leg for parts. 

Burdell


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the Freud bits, but I never like the Freud routers very much. Many people just go by the name becasue back in the day their stuff was nice. Read the newer reviews a lot of people have the same problem you have, just not built like an industrial unit anymore.


----------



## jbishop (Feb 2, 2007)

everyone, I went to HD this morning, and was looking at the router stuff, and one one the sales people told me they had just gotten a new router, It was the FT1702VCE router kit. Priced at $99.99. did not check on warranties. John


----------



## Pherdnut (Jan 26, 2009)

That's not the first complaint I've heard about the plunge base. If I see enough of the same thing spread all over backed by reviews from sites that don't look like they were built overnight, I tend to believe it. I'll bet it would serve well as a table router but I would prefer a more versatile option when I upgrade from my old man's craftsman from the late '70s.


----------



## nailgun (Nov 18, 2008)

Charles M said:


> Thanks for that info. I'll be sure to pass it along since we are apparently mistaken about why we are clearancing them. We thought it was due to an overly saturated 2-1/4 HP Mutli-Base Router market but your enlightenment will be most helpful.


now THAT was funny


----------



## slumpdaddy (Feb 13, 2009)

I recently bought the Freud 2 1/4 HP Multibase kit on sale at Woodcraft and have been having problems with the height adjustment since I opened the box. The height adjustment screw binds on the fixed base and seems to hit something in the plunge base that keeps the motor from plunging. Has anyone had the same experience and know of any solutions short of sending the whole kit in for a fix?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The height adjustment on this unit has been a huge issue for a long while now and talked about here on the forum already many times. They are discontinuing this model and Freud claims it's due to low sales because of a saturated market or something to that effect. 

I suspect it is more that it is the ongoing problem with these routers that is causing the low sales and the discontinuing of the unit. Just my opinion of course.

I am not sure of a fix, but out of the box not working? I would want a new one. I guess over time the threads tend to strip out also. But for 99.99 at woodcraft I think you still may have a deal if you can get it to work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

For all those who own one or are considering getting one the FT1702cvek combo, check out the posts under Guide Bushings and Templates (Freud FT 1702 Combo) for excellent instructions on the FT1100 adaptor plate used to accept Porter Cable guide bushings and it's rather unique installation and application. It caused me a bunch of unnecessary headaches and was a simple but unexpected solution. It's also in the owners manual on page 13... in a 1" square photo... very small and not extremely helpful. The posts by gerry make it crystal clear! He actually placed the router and baseplate right on the glass of his scanner.. Pretty darn smart of him. Well, off I go..Bill


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Steve,

Welcome to the group! Sorry to hear of the difficulty you are having with your Freud router. Please call our Power Tool Parts and Repair Department at (800) 334-4107 (option 3) for guidance.


----------



## Boydpettitt (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I just ordered the Freud without the pluge base this morning. I have just bought a new bosch 1517 with the pluge base and wanted something to mount on a table that I would not have to change. I also ordered the standard top from Rockler which was on sale for $20 off. I will build a base for the top. I'm new to all this, but I have read enough to know it helps to have a good router and table saw to get started. I hope I have made the right decisions.


----------



## gettonna (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't find the thread you mention - I looked through all that were under Guide Bushings and Templates with no luck!


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

Gary,
it's here:

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/12216-freud-ft-1702-vcek-combo-router.html

Specifically I think Bill means the part I posted as #14 or here:

http://www.routerforums.com/100203-post14.html

Apparently they DO mount a tad bit differently than the normal way other routers take an adapter plate.

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## DennisF (Aug 8, 2008)

I just pick up mine at Woodcraft sale, $99.99.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I had problems with my 1700VEC thru table height adjustment. One call to Freud got me the parts to repair it. They sent me upgraded internals for the screw adjustment. Part of this malfunction was my stupidity. I tried to raise the bit without unlocking the motor clamp. I am ordering another Freud. In my opinion the quality is still there. There is no perfect router it all goes with how it feels in your hands. Remember, opinions are like a** holes, everyone has one.

The other George
George II
George Cole


----------



## Lonely Raven (Mar 11, 2009)

I just picked one of these up at Woodcraft...seems like a decent deal for 2.25HP. 

I'm having trouble finding a router plate that will fit it though...I'm looking either to build my own table, or if I find a decent enough one, buy one prebuilt.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Eric,

The RTP1000 Router Table kit comes with an aluminum insert plate that is pre-drilled for the FT1700. If you want just the plate, you can call our Parts department to get one as a replacement part.


----------



## dwwilson44 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Works good for me*

I have one of them that I paid $100 for and love it. My only minor complaint is the on/off key. When you are hand routing with it, sometimes it is difficult to hold the router with one hand and turn it off with the other. One think I do like better than some others is that for some reason it is easier for me to see the bit while it is working. Well worth the money. I have about six things I use the routers for so rather than change out bits on a project, I set up each cut on a single router and go from there. I have 5 hand-helds and a 3-1/4 hp in my router table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Seems like I am posting this everywhere this morning. Drilling the holes to mount your router to a plate is simple. Remove the sub base plate from your router and use it as a template to mark the hole location. Drill your holes, flip the plate and countersink them.


----------



## Lonely Raven (Mar 11, 2009)

Mike said:


> Seems like I am posting this everywhere this morning. Drilling the holes to mount your router to a plate is simple. Remove the sub base plate from your router and use it as a template to mark the hole location. Drill your holes, flip the plate and countersink them.


That's what I wound up doing. I found an incra Phenolic (sp?) router plate with those magnetic throat plates super cheap since they are discontinuing them....and I just randomly picked one of the pre-drilled ones (PC690) and drilled it out for my Freud FT1700, then picked up some Stainless Steel machine screws and counter sunk them in. Rock solid.

I hate to screw anything up and throw money away, so it took me two hours to do! But even with one of the screw holes hitting the magnetic plate (had to grind it down a bit with the Dremel), eveything seems bang on centered and rock solid!

Now maybe I'll have the courage to drill out an aluminum plate! LOL


----------



## Lonely Raven (Mar 11, 2009)

I had to take the handles off to get it in and out of the table easily, but that's OK because I have a big Bosch plung that's my hand held. 

It all wound up working quite well!


----------

